# EZ7V -

## ES4RZ

20-    EZ7V -  . ,      .

----------


## ES4RZ

C  . 
_:
  RZ1OM  
,  EZ7V   QSO,    ...   QSL  ... ,     DX... 

          EZ8CW            .  ?     SMS  .
__________________
73 Vlad_ 
UT7EV

----------


## konstantin73

,  EZ7V            .

73, 
RU4SS
QSL-manager of EZ8CW, EZ8CQ etc...

----------


## EZ8BP

,   !

----------


## UR6QR

> ,   !


... ...     .

----------


## UA3XDS

> ,  EZ7V            .
> 
> 73, 
> RU4SS
> QSL-manager of EZ8CW, EZ8CQ etc...


    ,    RW6HS ( )  ,     E-mail, ..        .    ,  ARRL  ,    .  ,       ,   , .     ,     ,          ...  ,       ,     . ,     ,       . 
           .   RW6HS     QRZ.COM.       .   ,    .

----------


## konstantin73

> ?  EZ7V   .       160,  e-mail .


   EZ8CW ( -    ).
"    EZ7V...          " 
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:   !

73, 
RU4SS

----------


## konstantin73

> :   ?


   .
   ,   EZ7V       ,      :Smile: 
- ,   ,  !

----------


## R7AU

EZ8CQ  22.05.2005       2009.  LoTW  eQSL ,     .

----------


## npol

> To npol: -       ?


    ,      .      ?
 ,     .
      ,           ,    .

----------


## R4FA

UA4FAO    .         .    EZ0AB   1998   1998  CQ WW CW.QSO  DXCC .    QSL ?   QSL-    : 440068 . .  170  70  -   ( UA4FAO)                                                    -  . .   UA4FAO    ...

----------


## RU6AI

> N8OO,    ...
> 
> *  6 ():*
> 
>      ,       ,       EZ7V,   ,  ...


 ...    .

----------


## RL3DZexUA0KCL

to: ru4fa
,    2008    EZ0AB ...   ?   ...   ...,    , ...   UA0KCL   90  , ,QSL ...    ,   ...    ,     160   .     -,      "  "...     ""   !     , , "",    90     ,    ,    " ",     ,   ..." "(UA4FOG)     ...

----------


## RL3DZexUA0KCL

> QSL     .       .            .


 ,    ,       ,   ,   ,  ,  ,  , ,  ,      , ...,   ,         ,        ,      " ",           ,    , ,      ,   ,    "" , ..      ? ...  , ...""    ,  ?  ,    " "    ,       .   ,       ,  ,  .       EZ0AB      ,    ,  .           , ,    .      ,    .

----------


## RL3DZexUA0KCL

to: ua3xds
 ,  ,      EZ0AB,            (  )  ,     " ",    .   ,        ,  ,       ,      ,    ...    ,   , ...  ,  ,        "  ",  .   ,       EZ7V?      ,      "  -".      EZ7V    ,   2006 .

----------


## RL3DZexUA0KCL

> EZ0AB,   UA4FOG        QSL   ,  , .        ,   ,   _ "    "_   ,    .  !


       21... ,         ( 25)      RU4FA ...   (  27) ,       ,   ,       .         ,      ,   ,   ""        ,     , ...,    ,      ,    . ,   ,      ,            ,   ,   21    ,  ,     ,        -     .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## RL9AA

EZ8BP,        ?

----------


## Smirnov

,  ,    ?

----------


## Smirnov

http://www.centrasia.ru/newsA.php?st=1303121460

----------


## RW4NH

> http://www.centrasia.ru/newsA.php?st=1303121460


  ,   -                 :Sad: 
",- ,
    !"  () ,?

----------


## R7WA

...... ,      /  - 7 ?

----------


## R7WA

,  - . 


> 5


  ........  . :Neutral:

----------


## UX5PS

.      ,     !  :Razz: 

https://itsinteresting.ru/%D0%B8%D0%...D%D0%B0%D0%BB/

----------


## UX5PS

*3*, ,  

https://ria.ru/world/20111212/514887333.html 

      .        https://tengrinews.kz/sng/ashhabade-...ngulyi-275227/

----------


## R3EC

> .


   ...   .        ..

----------


## R7WA

.... /    / . :Neutral:

----------

Sergei32

----------


## HAZ

> .


   ...    :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SUN0fBJRVg

----------

UX5PS

----------


## ua3nfi

> 70-90 .


, !      ,  : "   ,   ?" ))

----------

R7WA, Radiotester, UA4NE, UR4UBQ

----------


## RA3QJ

ex: UA9-167-475, UA9SHW, UH8-044-20, UH8EAZ, UA3QBM, UH0E/RA3QJ, UH1E/RA3QJ, UH3E/RA3QJ

----------

W5ZZ

----------


## 3

*npol*,       1407  1981

----------

> 70-90 .


 70 "" uh8yab.
   15-20 .        .  ,       3-4   .
 ,  ,  1 .      .
   ,   .
   257     61  613   42   IV 3.5  7 ..      2 .
    ,    1 .





> .    , (ex )


     .    90,     .

----------

UN7TX

----------

UN7TX

----------


## R7WA

...... ,-   . :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ur5mid

> !
> 180815  -7  0.8 1766 ~ CQ JA EZ0A LM98         *Turkmenistan


 ?

----------

4l1ma

----------


## R3VA

> EZ7V     QSO -   LoTW !!!


 :Razz:   ...  ? EZ7V     LoTW !

----------

RV9CX, UN7TX

----------

